# Doppietta di Torres Real Madrid - Atletico. 15 Gennaio 2015. Video.



## admin (15 Gennaio 2015)

Grande doppietta di Fernando Torres nel corso di Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid di Coppa de Re. L'ex rossonero ha timbrato due volte il cartellino, siglando due gol di pregevole fattura.

Video qui in basso al secondo e terzo post.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Angstgegner (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sono umanamente davvero contento per lui.
In una partita ha ricevuto più palloni di quanto ne abbia ricevuti in tutta la sua esperienza in rossonero.
Qui non è andata bene, ma si è sempre comportato da professionista, mai una parola fuori posto.
Sarebbe potuta andare diversamente (per quanto continui a reputarlo un giocatore sostanzialmente finito rispetto a quello che era una volta), ma gli auguro davvero tutto il bene di questo mondo.


----------



## Love (15 Gennaio 2015)

il canto del cigno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2015)

El Nino  in effetti ha avuto palle giocabili in questa partita, col Real poi, eh 
In ogni caso non penso si possa parlare di rinascita, però sicuramente darà il suo contributo, a maggior ragione partendo dalla panchina, perché alla fine fisicamente c'è e Simeone sembra avergli già ridato la fiducia di cui aveva bisogno.
Perché non compra anche Mario Gomez El Cholo?


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2015)

E' ora di farsi delle domande, non è possibile che i vari Matri, Pazzini, Torres facciano cosi pena solo con la nostra maglia... è chiaro che ci mettiamo tanto del nostro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ora di farsi delle domande, non è possibile che i vari Matri, Pazzini, Torres facciano cosi pena solo con la nostra maglia... è chiaro che ci mettiamo tanto del nostro.


Questi due goal mi fanno pensare una cosa: quanti palloni giocabili ha avuto Torres al Milan? Uno con l'Empoli? Beh, questa la dice lunga.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Al Milan ha fallito anche lui. Mi ricordo di certe occasioni sprecate con lui che scivolava sul pallone, tipo contro il San Lorenzo. Poi concordo sul fatto che nel Milan attuale i giocatori non sanno dare palloni giocabili ai loro attaccanti, questo è risaputo da anni, dai tempi post-Sheva.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sono contento per lui.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questi due goal mi fanno pensare una cosa: quanti palloni giocabili ha avuto Torres al Milan? Uno con l'Empoli? Beh, questa la dice lunga.



E' evidente che siamo scandalosi, chiunque arrivi da noi delude, tutti fanno fatica... siamo un disastro.


----------



## Marilson (16 Gennaio 2015)

sono gol che avrebbe messo dentro anche un Okaka. Il problema non e' Torres ma il nostro gioco, Torres comunque e' tutto tranne il fenomeno che era ai tempi del Liverpool. Doveva andarsene, punto


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Non lo rimpiango..qui era un fantasma da 4,5 milioni l'anno..se rinasce all'atletico sono contento per lui ma al Milan ha toppato di brutto..


----------



## Denni90 (16 Gennaio 2015)

molto felice per lui.. mi spiace che da noi sia andata così male la sua avventura...


----------



## debbym86 (16 Gennaio 2015)

questi quando se ne vanno dal Milan diventano fantastici ma com e'??


----------



## Sanji (16 Gennaio 2015)

Pollone 4ever... Giocatore senza attributi... Ha fatto due golletti e si parla di rinascita... Non avrebbe mai fatto la differenza con il gioco e l'organico del Milan... Solo un giocatore che fa reparto da solo potrebbe in qsto momento...


----------



## Pivellino (17 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ora di farsi delle domande, non è possibile che i vari Matri, Pazzini, Torres facciano cosi pena solo con la nostra maglia... è chiaro che ci mettiamo tanto del nostro.



Non siamo un ambiente che valorizza i giocatori, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Gennaio 2015)

Bisognava dare un gioco alla squadra puntando su di lui, avendo anche Pazzini come riserva, invece si son date le chiavi in mano a Menez e la squadra si ritrova senza un gioco


----------

